# Straight Power E6 500W als Fehlerquelle?



## Argead (13. November 2010)

Hi,

Ich hatte die seltsamen Probleme bei voller Auslastung bereits in diesem Thread beschrieben.
Ich wollte jetzt noch einmal hier nachfragen ob mein NT an diesen unschönen Blackscreens schuld sein kann, da meine Komponenten einzeln alle stabil sind.

Auch Temperaturprobleme kann ich ausschließen, da die Blackscreens so schnell auftreten, dass sowohl CPU als auch GPU noch unter 40° bzw. 50° liegen.

Theoretisch sollte doch die Leistung des NT`s für meine GTX460 und meinen Phenom II 955 mehr als ausreichen oder?

Ich bin ziemlich ratlos und hoffe, dass ihr mir mögliche Fehlerursachen nennen könntet.

MfG,

Argead


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (13. November 2010)

Hallo

Dass du einen BIOS Reset durchführen musst, damit der Rechner wieder hoch fährt, deutet eher nicht auf das Netzteil.

Ist das BIOS schon auf dem neusten Stand?
Wenn nicht, solltest du das aktualisieren (siehe hierzu die Anleitung deines MoBo Herstellers).


----------



## d b (13. November 2010)

Hi, ich habe ebenfalls das be qiuet! S P E 6 mit einer gtx 460 und einem 955 er, also genug saft hat es, allerdings ist das nt ja schon bissl älter , deshalb würd ich da net nein sagen. Ich tippe aber aufs mobo!
Kuk ma ob alle leds leuchten wenn nur blinkt= schrott!


----------



## Argead (13. November 2010)

Danke für die schnellen antworten.

Ja, das Bios ist das neuste, mit Liveupdate 4 von MSI aufgespielt.

Die LED´s die dauerhaft leuchten sollen tun das auch, die Last-anzeige LED´s wechseln abhängig von der CPU-last.

Gibt es denn irgendeine Möglichkeit herauszufunden ob das Mobo schuld ist?


----------



## Bruce112 (13. November 2010)

wenn sich der Netzteil abschaltet bekommst du keine Bluscreen oder sons was .

hatte ich bei meine Bequiet netzteil gehabt


----------



## Argead (13. November 2010)

Ich hab auch keinen Bluescreen bekommen, sondern der Bildschirm ist dann von einem Moment auf den anderen Schwarz und die HDD-Led leuchtet auch nicht mehr so als wäre der PC-ausgeschaltet worden, nur das die Power-LED noch leuchtet, der Power-off Knopf aber nicht mehr funktioniert.

Nachtrag:

Das ganze wird erst wieder stabil, wenn ich die CPU auf 800MHz@0,775V und die GPU auf 542/1084/1350 (minimal mögliches im Afterburner) runtertakte. Wenn man die CPU auf 1600@0,9V hochtaktet oder die GPU beim Stock-takt lässt (725/1800) passiert trotzdem der Blackscreen.


----------



## Argead (17. November 2010)

*Push*


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (17. November 2010)

Hallo Argead

Hast du die Möglichkeit ein anderes Netzteil zu testen?


----------



## Argead (17. November 2010)

Leider kann ich das nicht , ansonsten hätte ich das schon gemacht.


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (17. November 2010)

Das ist schlecht.

Dann bleibt dir nichts anderes übrig als das Gerät einzusenden.
Ich schick dir mal eine PN mit den Details.


----------

